# Discount



## Gregj (Apr 9, 2022)

I just recently started back at after many years off and I don’t have my discount card yet so I’ve been giving the cashier my number for them to type in. I’m not seeing my discount on the receipt? Does it not show or is it not being accepted? Yes I’m using my red card. Just curious. Thanks for any info


----------



## SallyHoover (Apr 9, 2022)

yes it should show on your receipt toward the bottom.  You can also add it to your target account as a promo code and then it will show up if you scan your wallet barcode at check out.


----------



## Gregj (Apr 9, 2022)

SallyHoover said:


> yes it should show on your receipt toward the bottom.  You can also add it to your target account as a promo code and then it will show up if you scan your wallet barcode at check out.


That’s what I thought. It doesn’t appear that I’ve been getting it. I just realized I could add it to my wallet after I got home from shopping lol


----------

